# 2017 Cruze hatchback



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been watching my local dealers' website for any hatchbacks since I was told they would be on their way in August. Currently their website shows one Cruze Hatchback LT (auto) in transit. I was surprised to see the fuel economy listed as 29 city/38 highway. I was assuming it would be the same as the sedan, which is 30/40. Would the drag coefficient of the hatchback make that much of a difference, since everything else should be the same?

Edit: Just read the thread about the 2017 diesel Cruze, and in the article was this, which would explain the mpg difference.

"*The hatchback shares its 153-hp turbo four and six-speed manual and automatic transmission options with the sedan, but Chevrolet promises that the wagonoid Cruze will be tuned for more driving fun than the comfort-*minded sedan."*


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i have some on a transporter heading my way . when i see one ill take a photo. the new sonic twins look absolutely amazing


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Hatchbacks tend to have slightly lower fuel economy numbers. They're heavier, which lowers the city number, and they're not as aerodynamic if the back is rounded out. A flat back like the Volt is more efficient.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

My favorite Chevy dealer has 50 new Cruzen on the lot. A2014, a half dozen 2016s of both generations, and the rest are 2017s. There are three hatches in transit. A blue LT, a red Lt, and a black Premium one. 50 is about two months inventory for this dealer.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

obermd said:


> Hatchbacks tend to have slightly lower fuel economy numbers. They're heavier, which lowers the city number, and they're not as aerodynamic if the back is rounded out. A flat back like the Volt is more efficient.


Yup - and all the 2017s now have the new EPA testing cycle as well, so it may be something that shows up in the figures now, since the tests are _supposed_ to be more representative.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Yup - and all the 2017s now have the new EPA testing cycle as well, so it may be something that shows up in the figures now, since the tests are _supposed_ to be more representative.


The EPA last changed testing regimens in 2007. It hasn't changed since then. I think Canada switched for 2017 to the EPA's 2007 testing methodology.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

obermd said:


> The EPA last changed testing regimens in 2007. It hasn't changed since then. I think Canada switched for 2017 to the EPA's 2007 testing methodology.


These changes were announced in February of 2015, taking effect for MY17. 

Gas mileage ratings for some 2017 cars to fall as EPA tweaks tests

The LS/LT Auto Cruze went from 30/42 in 2016 to 30/40 in 2017. 

Oddly enough, the 2017 Malibu Hybrid's city rating went _up_ 2 mpg.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Patman was thinking about very briefly: buying #5(trying to avoid some problems I am experiencing with my 13 RS(the rear drum problems I have been experiencing in another thread and things that happen about 70 K clutch/shocks and thinking about an auto)). I saw a 2017 hatch for 14988. So I test drove it and I was less than impressed/too basic no CD and already bored with the auto and only wanted to do 3500 for my RS. Yesterday went to a dealer had nothing used but a 15 Malibu they tried to get me to buy and tried to get me into a 18 LT. Nice car but cost too much for just being bored on a Saturday/Sunday. I will keep the RS for a while longer and stop sweating the small stuff!! and look forward to the 100K badge!!!!


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

OP, my hatch doesn't get the economy figures that the sedan owners are posting on here. My car is pretty much in line with what GM advertises.

I am going on a road trip toward the end of August. I am planning on trying to go the speed limit on ONE tank to see what it will do when following posted speed limits which I presume will be 60 the majority of that tank. After that i'm going to go back to my normal driving habits which are go as fast as common sense dictates is safe and minimize my chances of being popped for speeding.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

firehawk618 said:


> OP, my hatch doesn't get the economy figures that the sedan owners are posting on here. My car is pretty much in line with what GM advertises.
> 
> I am going on a road trip toward the end of August. I am planning on trying to go the speed limit on ONE tank to see what it will do when following posted speed limits which I presume will be 60 the majority of that tank. After that i'm going to go back to my normal driving habits which are go as fast as common sense dictates is safe and minimize my chances of being popped for speeding.


My best so far is about 47 mpg for a whole tank. That was on a road trip to Florida.

I've got a whole bunch more gas receipts I need to put into my Fuelly account, but basically, I kinda thrash it most of the time with a bunch of highway driving thrown in, just like I did with my old '12 sedan and the mileage is about the same.


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

I think the MPG was more estimated than actual for the hatch vs sedan.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KXapMZ20yE

guy does pretty detailed reviews and was getting above average MPG in the hatch (gas) vs EPA but spot on when compared to the sedans rated EPA.

Ill admit its sort of easy for me to get under 30 MPG when zipping around town, and the best ive gotten was 42 and change on a long straight stretch of flat desert highway. Keep in mind ive never driven the car at temps below 100 and usually over 105, i sort of cant wait to see the car without the AC drain on always. Also i tried yesterday to drive in D for the first time while commuting. Oh the anticipation approaching a red light only to be disappointed my car stayed on the whole trip, and it was below 110 lol. So i have yet to experience the car with auto start/stops impact on my commute MPG, which is always dinged 1mpg due to sitting in the lot for a few minutes with the car idling.

My bet is that the EPA has a match equation to determine the hatch vs sedan differences, i don't think it makes sense to waste time and money retesting the same car with slightly different aero figures.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

My 2017 HB averages 40 to 42 on long trips. And 32 to 35 with my usual driving. Mostly around town 35 and under, with some highway.

My only mods are a k&n intake elbow n filter. I also have cut the stock muffler and welded a turn down in place.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

This is what MyChevy app shows for my 2017 hatch. Hand computing always shows 2 mpg less than dash readout so that makes lifetime average at 38.


----------

